
The Incompatible Food Triad - pentestercrab
https://www.georgehart.com/triad.html
======
pentestercrab
This brought back memories of CAP theorem[1] and Zooko's triangle[2], but this
time with flavors.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAP_theorem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAP_theorem)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zooko%27s_triangle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zooko%27s_triangle)

